# The Grassy knol



## Samjpikey (22 Jun 2013)

Hey . 

This is going to be my first proper attempt at an 'aqua scape '. My previous set ups mainly consisted of low light plants which looked like a mess so want something with a little bit more work. 
I am planning to plant a DSM 2 weeks today but there's a few things I need to query etc. 
The layout I have chosen isn't necessarily the layout I'm going to stick with , the rocks have come from my garden which I have bleached soaked and boiled to get rid of any impurities.
I'm stuck on where to position the outflow of the filter/co2 distribution. I have already bought 2 intense bazookas which I hear good reviews about but worried about where to position it along with the out flow of the filter, either intake and out flow at same end of the tank with the bazooka at the other end, I would put a small spray bar along the width on the right side top and hopefully that would be enough to disperse the co2 ( that being placed on the left side bottom) . 
Or buy an up in line and disperse it via a spray bar along the back
Any constructive criticism welcome with both co2 and layout. 
Cheers 
Plants will be Elocharis acicularis to the rear around the stones, staurogyne repens between the stones and hemianthus callitrichoides as the main foreground carpet. 

Set up 
Tank-  jewel 100x30x40 /glass top 
Filtration - aqua manta efx400 / spray bar 
Lighting - DIY led bridgelux 1watt LEDs @ 37watts 10k 6k 3k 
Substrate - Ada Amazonia new / kitty litter base 
Heating - 200watt heater 
Hardscape - Garden rock 
Ferts - Kno3 , kh2po4 , mgs04 , trace 
Seachem excell 
Co2 - up aqua a-164 dual gauge single stage 
Up inline / intense bazookas 



Dusk /dawn setting 




 


Main photo period light



 


Taken with my iPad. 
Thanks for looking and please advice welcome. 
Cheers Sam


----------



## Samjpikey (2 Jul 2013)

Plants ordered today . 

Eleocharis acicularis x 2 pots in vitro 

Hemianthus callitrichoides x 3 pots in vitro 

£30 from eBay .  

Now I need to obtain staurogyne repens . 
Cheers


----------



## Samjpikey (6 Jul 2013)

Plants arrived and it was more then what I expected . Just got to wait for the staurogyne to arrive to fill in between the rocks.

So started to plant and It took forever  ! Filled with water to lowest point and the tank has a sheet of glass over to create the greenhouse effect. Sprayed a light mist and covered. 
21c~ with lights off and 24c+ with lights on .
I will upload another picture when the staurogyne is planted in. 
Thanks for viewing. 
Cheers


----------



## Samjpikey (6 Jul 2013)

Staurogyne repens all in now the waiting commences . 
I'm in no rush with this so will be waiting to be fully grown in. 
Will upload a picture update  every 1-2 weeks , 
Cheers


----------



## Henry (6 Jul 2013)

Thats a LOT of HC! I like the hardscape. Nice to see you've used something different to the fashionable rock types.


----------



## Samjpikey (6 Jul 2013)

Thanks for the comment , 
I didnt want to buy rock when they can be hand picked from the garden  
I paid £30 for all the plants not bad I thought and the more hc there is the better/faster it will establish ( I hope ) . 
I received way more then I thought and I'm looking forward to it progressing . 
Cheers


----------



## Samjpikey (7 Jul 2013)

Just for the record I'm misting with Scottish highland bottled water and these are the parameters , whether or not it does make a difference I don't know , but it doesn't contain chlorine or nasties  and is cheaper then chips !!


----------



## Samjpikey (14 Jul 2013)




----------



## Samjpikey (14 Jul 2013)

Growth of plants over 7 hours today . Time lapse at 2 fps 
I found it interesting to see the activity of the plants . A lot of movement with the staurogyne but Not much with the hc and hg although you can see growth  
I will be setting up for a week long time lapse to see the amount of growth ,  so hopefully see some good shots  
Cheers


----------



## Michael W (14 Jul 2013)

Very interesting keep this up! Will look forward for more updates. The DSM has always interested me, the only thing that had put me off trying to do a DSM is probably the need of CO2 when you "flood" the tank as I run low tech tanks. But this will be useful for future references.


----------



## Deano3 (14 Jul 2013)

looking good love HC carpets wish I went with that next time I will keep updates coming

Dean


----------



## Samjpikey (14 Jul 2013)

Really looking forward to seeing how much growth there is with the timelapse as I am noticing alot growth everyday , especially with the staurogyne. The hc is throwing out runners on every plantlet, I plan to post an update picture tomorrow as it has been 10 days since planted, I am getting yellowing in the eleocharis but it is rooting well and I can see new growth so I hope the yellowing is just sign of it acclimatising to my setup. 
I'm lucky with it being so warm as the current temp right now with lights off is 24c-25c , and the LEDs don't have a huge impact on heat.  
Cheers for looking though guys


----------



## Brian Murphy (14 Jul 2013)

The timelapse is a first I've seen .... will keep an eye on this one


----------



## Samjpikey (15 Jul 2013)

10 days since planted


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Jul 2013)

Samjpikey said:


>




Love this vid! Any chance you could do one that's a little longer? 

Nice scape as well, it has loads of potential. Well done!


----------



## Samjpikey (15 Jul 2013)

Cheers for the comment , I'm doing a time lapse to Cover the next 5 days of growth , It will be of the same shot but I would like to do one of just the hc to see the activity and then one of the whole tank . 
Cheers


----------



## Brian Murphy (15 Jul 2013)

What was the fine mesh you used to seperate the litter from the ada soil? Thinking of going down this route in my Rio 400 to bulk up my substrate so that it doesn't cost me 100's of amano milk moneys


----------



## Samjpikey (16 Jul 2013)

It was just a fine mesh/netting from a garden centre down the road from where I live  , what's the footprint of your tank as I have some more which could be enough , you can have it  
Cheers


----------



## Samjpikey (18 Jul 2013)

Hey guys , 
Here is a failed attempt of a timelapse if im honest , need to get myself a tripod :/ ...bit shaky and camera gets moved about a little, bit frustrating but I got impatient and wanted to post ...
The staurogyne has a strange habit of opening and closing its leaves over the photoperiod and on the last day the battery went  so placed it on charge and resumed straight away so missed out some footage , anyways ..... 
It has 242 frames taken every 10 mins over 3.5 days and I've played it at 5 fps




Cheers


----------



## Samjpikey (19 Jul 2013)




----------



## BigTom (19 Jul 2013)

Sorry only just saw this thread. Those in vitro plants look like very good value and they seem to be taking well.

Was it just the six pots pictured that you used?

PS - your last video is private, can't view it.


----------



## Samjpikey (19 Jul 2013)

Hey , 
I used 3 pots of the HC and 2 pots of the HG , 

Well worth the monies  didn't realize is was private damn .... Will change that when I get home , 
Cheers


----------



## Samjpikey (20 Jul 2013)

Just made the vid public , 
I was trying to show the wife all the stunning tanks on this forum and she believes that they are all photoshopped ..... So I have got fingers crossed that in a few or more months down the line I could have a great tank to prove her wrong
 
I do have a few people asking me 'Why have you not got any water in your tank, is it not meant to be a fish tank ?'  

Of coarse I try an explain its an 'aqua scape' 
And there is most certainly have been the funny looks from filming the plants , mainly from women . Don't think they understand lol 
It's about creating a living environment to add fish and be as natural as possible ...
People just don't understand the work involved to growing aquatic plants to the level some people do on this forum ! 
Thought I had to share 
Cheers


----------



## Samjpikey (20 Jul 2013)

Thought I would share . You can see how discoloured the hair grass is , there is a lot of new  growth so I hope it will catch up with the hc and staur as that is doing nicely indeed .
Cheers


----------



## terry82517 (22 Jul 2013)

Going to have a pop at a time lapse video too tomo, hopefully won't see my hc growing backwards!!!!


----------



## Samjpikey (22 Jul 2013)

You should do it  , but you probably would need to have it set up and going for a couple weeks to see some good action on cam (it's like plant porn hahaha) , I was filming through imotionHD on the iPad . If I had a tripod i would probably leave it running for a couple weeks . 
Be good to see that vid of yours  . 
Cheers


----------



## tim (22 Jul 2013)

Really good vids of the plant growth mate keep em coming, grabbed myself a couple of pots of this hair grass, good quality for the money have noticed a few patches browning out maybe where I didn't wash the gel off properly.scapes shaping up nicely mate.


----------



## terry82517 (22 Jul 2013)

Yea I'm using that same app on the iPad! Had in running since lunch, so will check it out later tonight, think your rite about leaving it all week, not holding much hope on seeing much in that short amount of time! Can resume it tho on that app so might carry it on for a few days!


----------



## Samjpikey (22 Jul 2013)

Yea I just paused it at lights off then resumed when lights on , I did have the iPad secured to the tank but think my son moved it a few times , why second vid was a bit shaky . (Need to make a tripod)
I compared the 1st shot to the last shot taken on the 1st vid over 7hrs and I did see some growth from hc . So you should see some (very little) growth over one day , the problem I have is I use the iPad regularly so it was a pain to have it set up all week , I think I may do another with just the hc , over the next couple of days  
Cheers 
. You can see the growth well if you set it at the highest frame rate and just keep it playing


----------



## Samjpikey (26 Jul 2013)




----------



## Samjpikey (26 Jul 2013)

Had the need to upload something so i Thought I'd upload some pics  
Cheers


----------



## Andy Thurston (26 Jul 2013)

Looking good sam. Hc really taken off this week, looks like its liking your leds. Like the time lapse vids keep them coming


----------



## Samjpikey (26 Jul 2013)

Cheers mr big clown , it has taken off . 
The reason I did a dry start was because we are moving hopefully by September so didn't want a flooded tank until I had moved , easier to deal with a dsm set up  but now that date looks like its changed so it may way be flooded before the move , was hoping the dsm was going to take longer but I think it may be ready to flood in a month at the most , also need to get myself an up inline diffuser . 
Seen some on the fleabay for £15 


 

Are these the ones to get ? 
Cheers


----------



## Andy Thurston (26 Jul 2013)

Not sure bud, i've never owned one.


----------



## tim (26 Jul 2013)

Some of the eBay ones are dodgy so I've read mate blown bubble counters and leaks etc etc i got one from tank scape and one from a member on here not had any problems so far.


----------



## Samjpikey (26 Jul 2013)

Do you inject co2 big clown ? If so what do you use ?? 
How much are they from tank scape ? 
I will be using a clear spray bar full length of the tank so I'm thinking inline diffuser could work best , but I do have 2 intense bazookas but read good reviews of the inlines .....


----------



## Andy Thurston (26 Jul 2013)

We've got no water yet. A diffuser is on the shopping list along with extra filtration. I'm thinking using the up inline too after reading good things on here but im not sure my reg will do. So i might have to make a diy reactor instead. Your tank was started around about the same time as my mates and his hc is doing as well as yours, so we need to pull our fingers out and get the last few bits n bobs ready for flooding in 2-3weeks
About £28 @ tankscape


----------



## Samjpikey (28 Jul 2013)

I think I have everything i need for when i fill  it's like building the ark waiting for the flood haha . Just hope I dont completely mess things up when it is flooded ! I'm in no hurry for livestock either wanna get it just right.
Like I say I have those bazookas but I'm not sure I'm going to get better dissolution then the inlines :/ 
Cheers


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 Jul 2013)

Ive just got a glass diffuser at the moment in another tank that does ok. Dont know about bazookers but just found this so you may have problems, so a backup plan might be needed.

Arggghhh! Just about had enough with my Intense Bazooka | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Samjpikey (28 Jul 2013)

Thanks for the heads up , I did try the bazookas in a bucket not long ago and set my reg at about 1.5 bar and waited 5 mins and it got going well and producing a very fine 'mist '  but i dont think the problem is there , just worried where to place it in the tank, as with the In line the co2 just gets pumped out the outflow


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 Jul 2013)

Ive just got the glass diffuser in an area with good flow and it seems to work ok. I think you need experiment to find the place where it works best. I think i just got lucky but well see, that tanks about to get 2xt5 instead of the single t8 it has now


----------



## Samjpikey (28 Jul 2013)

That's a lot of extra light ... 
Hmmmm I think I may go inline atomizer , 
Or I do have a spare fluval 205 which I could use that as a co2 reactor and extra flow , 
Just run the bazooka straight into the intake of that , it would save me £28 ,
I've used glass diffusers before and always seemed to brake them , maybe I was to heaven handed I don't know :/ 
Cheers


----------



## Samjpikey (2 Aug 2013)

Quick update on my dsm. 
Currently at day 29 
 Hc and sraurogyne growing extremely well , 
Eleocharis acicularis not doing as well as I'd hoped but a lot of new growth. Hoping to fill within the next 3-4 weeks . 
Cheers


----------



## Dan walton (2 Aug 2013)

Tank looks great I'm on with a rio 180 with big clown at the minute similar set up to yours hope mine turns out as good


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Aug 2013)

Have you got a journal ?? 
I'm actually surprised how well it has grown , faster then I expected anyway . 

I am finding that the plants look healthier and grow better if I mist twice daily , that's a very light mist . 
I do have a very small vent in the top but I haven't seen no melt or mould that some people go through . 
Lights are on for 12 hrs . 10hrs @ full power , the 2 hrs @ only 25% power ( dawn dusk setting) . 
Hope this helps other people doing a dsm  
Cheers 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan walton (3 Aug 2013)

Yes I've a journal running juwel 180 first planted tank not sure how to put a link to it here I'm also misting twice daily and tanks getting 12 hrs light but no reduced light for the dusk dawn idea I might try that myself I will take some photos when I get back from work later and update the forum love the time lapse videos you've created I have a ipad and I'm thinking of downloading a app to try the same can you recommend any ? 
Cheers Dan


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Aug 2013)

Yea download imotionHD . It's free and easy to use . 
I have done more time lapse vids , done one of the HC and its really interesting to watch it move about during the day  
I have a 4 yea old son who likes to fiddle around with it whilst its on time lapse so I haven't been a able to get the footage I want to upload . 
Is be interested to see what footage you Get 
Cheers  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (3 Aug 2013)

This link

Juwel 180 first planted tank | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Aug 2013)

Yea I've read through the journal and about growing that hc , 
You should get some update pics . 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Aug 2013)

Just tried tankscape for the up Inline 16/22 , they have none and won't be expecting any for at least 4 weeks ..... Ahhh, 
I'm managed to source one though for £17 new fully genuine up product . 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (11 Aug 2013)

Timelapse of hc over 36 hrs , picture taken every 5minutes and quality isn't the best , 
recorded with iPad then edited by perfect video app then uploaded via YouTube so alot of the quality has been taken away. Still interesting to watch though (I find)  , cheers


----------



## Dan walton (11 Aug 2013)

Very nice nice to see the hc growing like that


----------



## Samjpikey (14 Aug 2013)

Day. 41


----------



## Dan walton (14 Aug 2013)

Looking good Sam the that hc will look great underwater mine now that its filled casts a green glow into the room will be taking some pictures soon


----------



## Andy Thurston (14 Aug 2013)

Wont be long before your mowing that sam. Lookin nice and green too. Give it loads of gas when you flood it.


----------



## Samjpikey (15 Aug 2013)

Got the up inline atomizer all set up now and i have everything i need in place . I will be waiting till the bank holiday weekend then the filling begins, hopefully plants do well till then . Terry how is your dsm going ? Any improvements ? And guys have you chosen what stem plants you will be using ?? I think you should go for something which grows really dense . 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terry82517 (15 Aug 2013)

Il update my journal later mate. Yours is looks fantastic btw!


----------



## Samjpikey (15 Aug 2013)

Cheers pal , I think mine is ready to fill now but determined to wait till next week  , look forward to see some updates of yours 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (15 Aug 2013)

Flood it!
Flood it!
Flood it!
I'm dying to see it wet


----------



## Samjpikey (15 Aug 2013)

That's sounds dirty hahaha , I have just got home from work and its telling me to do it to night but I am actually waiting for a screw lock check valve which om putting before my atomizer so that's my excuse  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (15 Aug 2013)

Wait till you have time in case any problems come up. You don't want to spend all day at wilork worrying tomorrow 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Samjpikey (15 Aug 2013)

Your totally right there , that's why I have booked next Friday off work so leaves me 4 good days to get things sorted  
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (21 Aug 2013)

Day 48 
Pipe work in,Spray bar all connected , this bugger is getting flooded tomorrow night !! 
See you on the other side


----------



## tim (21 Aug 2013)




----------



## Dan walton (21 Aug 2013)

Looking good Sam can't wait to see it underwater 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Aug 2013)

Give it plenty co2. 
Looks mint


----------



## Samjpikey (21 Aug 2013)

Cheers dude , 
Just wanna get it filled now, done the dry start thing , now I actually want an aquarium again !! 
Don't think I will do a dsm next time round , already thinking about my next scape . 
Wanna master this one then 1st then do something challenging , that will be next year .
Moving in 2months now and the new house is fitted with solar panels so I'm gunna soak up the high powered gear  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (21 Aug 2013)

Got 4.5 kg of co2 so prepared to max it out , just worried about the up atomizer . Hopefully it works perfectly !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (22 Aug 2013)

Screw lock Double check valve Came to day ...
 A good £2.50 well spent .


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Aug 2013)

You got all your co2 gear now sam
Drop checker bubble counter etc final checks done ready for big flood tonight you dont want to be missing anything


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Aug 2013)

Oh ye Good look


----------



## Samjpikey (22 Aug 2013)

Yea all the gear no idea as they say ..... As I said before just hope all goes well with the atomizer . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Aug 2013)

It'll be fine just give it a boat load of co2 then slowly tweak it back before you add livestock. Your looking for a yellow drop checker at lights on. Green means safe for fish and you have none yet.
Dont let hc get so thick that it starts going yellow next to substrate as this is when it starts  to detatch from substrate.


----------



## Samjpikey (22 Aug 2013)

Sounds good ,so really I wanna keep it trimmed at about 30c Max ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (22 Aug 2013)

Why not get clear suckers and zip ties to hold your spray bar in place then it becomes invisible.


----------



## Samjpikey (22 Aug 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> Why not get clear suckers and zip ties to hold your spray bar in place then it becomes invisible.




I have got a load clear suckers , I think I may do just that  cheers for the tip 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan walton (22 Aug 2013)

Good luck Sam can't wait to see it wet know what you mean about the next scape I'm thinking of chopping up my dining room table burning it on the log stove and replacing it with a big aqaurium maybe next year


----------



## Samjpikey (23 Aug 2013)

Flooded the tank this morning , almost 100% stress free , co2 leaked from bubble counter so had re do that, checked all seals and so far all good , everything else running fine just trying to get the DC yellow at lights on , so far after an hour it has turned a nice lime green , flow seems really good . Will upload pics later on  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clone (23 Aug 2013)

Only a japanise or chinese can sreate this. I dont find it aestticaly good.....why don we put a TV screen insted or  cofee mker?


----------



## Samjpikey (23 Aug 2013)

Come again ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clone (23 Aug 2013)

Excellent skpe I was talking bout the toilets....sorry dude very good results with DSM


----------



## Samjpikey (23 Aug 2013)

Are you winding me up .... ? :/ 
I mean its definitely not the best scape in the world but for me I think I've achieved a lot  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (23 Aug 2013)

Calm down sam hes on about fishtank bogs on previous page i guess he should have made himself clearer by putting nice comment about scape first
Looking foreward to pics with ark floating in top lol


----------



## Samjpikey (23 Aug 2013)

Na I'm all ok  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clone (23 Aug 2013)

Just the picture was a bit bizarre ....of those fish tank toilets. on pg. 1......hopefully not real animals inside!!! You know the chinese......like to twist the nature....but anyway did not mean to offend you. Yor skape is nice love the HC. Wish you luck after the flood. DSM can be tricky......I experienced it myself.


----------



## Samjpikey (23 Aug 2013)

No offense taken dude  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (23 Aug 2013)

The reg is being a pain in The a*** though . The needle valve is to blame I think so my quest for a needle valve continues ....until I sort out a new reg . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terry82517 (23 Aug 2013)

You thought about a tmc reg Sam?  I got a double gauge 2nd hand off eBay for like 45quid bout a year ago. Seems decent enough. 
Look forward to flooded pics


----------



## Samjpikey (23 Aug 2013)

No haven't looked into the jbls  , please send me a link . Just rang aqua essentials and they are getting needle valves in on Wednesday  
The reg I got seems to cope with the pressure very well , so I think I'm gunna go down the needle valve route and see how that goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terry82517 (23 Aug 2013)

Jbls...lol u mean tmc? Here's the link, they are always coming up on eBay tho and go for half the new price! 

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/tmc-v2-pressure-regulator-pro-with-solenoid-din477-p-3702.html


----------



## Samjpikey (23 Aug 2013)

Yes tmc  , they look pretty good . 
Are they adjustable working pressure ?  
Seems reasonable though for £90 new . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (23 Aug 2013)

Finally flooded


----------



## Samjpikey (23 Aug 2013)




----------



## Samjpikey (23 Aug 2013)

Once the hair grass has grown in at the back I think it will look ok !


----------



## Dan walton (23 Aug 2013)

Awesome dude they just keep getting better from here on in mines growing like mad the bubbles on the hc look great well done just the little teething things to deal with we had a few hiccups but on top of them all now i think


----------



## Samjpikey (23 Aug 2013)

Cheers !! 
All seems good ATM . I will get a decent camera and take some good shots , right now it's on the low light setting and it looks so good, the 60 degree optics focus the light purely on the substrate there is no spill of light anywhere , Gunna do some good water changes over the next few days so hoping all goes well . 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terry82517 (24 Aug 2013)

Hi Sam, no it's not adjustable but was never a problem for me, I had it running through a rhinox 5000 in tank diffuser no problem.


----------



## Samjpikey (24 Aug 2013)

I'm tempted to buy one , but just reading up to see if it works ok with an up inline atomizer . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terry82517 (24 Aug 2013)

Il be running mine through a up inline, never really thought about  if it would or wouldn't have enough pressure tho.


----------



## Samjpikey (24 Aug 2013)

Lots of threads on ukaps about it , saying some are hit and miss whether the pre set pressure is set high enough to avoid fluctuations ..... Hmmm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (25 Aug 2013)

Pro iPhone pics ..... I do try to get good pics haha ..But the pearling is nice , rising oxygen bubbles over the whole tank , I'm happy as no visible signs of 'melt' yet (touching wood)


----------



## Andy Thurston (25 Aug 2013)

Like it... How about a full tank shot


----------



## Samjpikey (25 Aug 2013)

This is right now but as we all know its a better shot at night


----------



## Samjpikey (25 Aug 2013)

Where does it keep going haha


----------



## Andy Thurston (25 Aug 2013)

I bet you've been just sat watching it bubbling away. Thats not a bad pic to say its still daylight
Enjoy mate


----------



## Samjpikey (25 Aug 2013)

It's currently like a carpet of bubbles  
The waters so clear as well , I actually struggle to see the 'mist' , people call it the 7 up look but from where I'm standing it looks like no water in the tank  
Gunna get some smart looking shrimp
In there once all has settled in ! 
It's such a good hobby 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Murphy (26 Aug 2013)

Looks superb, actually has just given me the kick up the backside to go get the landscape rocks out in the shed and scrub them and start aquascaping my emersed set up for flooding next week !


----------



## Dan walton (26 Aug 2013)

Looking good is it still pearling ?


----------



## Samjpikey (26 Aug 2013)

Yea still pearling like crazy as I speak  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terry82517 (27 Aug 2013)

Hi Sam, can u actually see the reg fluctuating, ie needle on the gauge flickering or bursts of bubble or anything else strange? Jst got me thinking about mine!


----------



## Samjpikey (27 Aug 2013)

I wouldn't worry terry I'm sure your jbl reg is solid , my reg is an up aqua a-164 , I have no control of the needle valve what so ever , I either have 10 bps or 1bps I can't seem to find a happy medium ,once I find a consistent bubble rate it fluctuates again and i get a stream of bubbles then only a few ,   it's a shame as the solenoid is bang on , the reg may be ok with a better needle valve so I may sell it as spares , 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terry82517 (27 Aug 2013)

Tmc reg  cool, mine never did anything like that and was fairly easy to control bubble counter!


----------



## Samjpikey (27 Aug 2013)

Yea tmc doh. ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (28 Aug 2013)

Anybody know if this will work as a ph tester ?? 

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=221201187533&index=10&nav=WATCHING&nid=50401141448





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Aug 2013)

No idea but I only read the first word and that usually means maybe but not for long

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Samjpikey (28 Aug 2013)

Haha silver line .... I know there is other makes I just copied a generic one to see what people think as its only a 5iver 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 Aug 2013)

Just buy a propper ph pen even if its a cheapy from flea bay for £7


----------



## Samjpikey (28 Aug 2013)

Link for the £7 one plz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Aug 2013)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=390650161620

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 Aug 2013)

I lied the price has gone up since i last looked

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=390650161620


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Aug 2013)

Ha samesies 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 Aug 2013)

Top of list lol


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Aug 2013)

Yup also looks like the one in have and works fine

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 Aug 2013)

Theres quite a few members got these and they work fine. I've got a hannah one because of my fear of all things from china


----------



## Samjpikey (28 Aug 2013)

Is it accurate enough ?? 
Just want something better then the basic tube and 3 drops .. 
Got a scum line in drop checker , convinced its not giving me proper readings . You had this ? Wanna check the ph drop during the day . 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 Aug 2013)

Drop checker is on the shopping list. dans 180 is currently running at a 1.2 ph drop for lights on which is an obscene amount of co2 in 7dkh water.  Far too much for fish and algae. 
That ph pen not too bad plenty other members have them and rarely calibrate them and have no problems in their tanks. You also need calibration fluid/buffer to check from time to time. Some pens come with powder to make buffer but i prefer buying ready made.


----------



## Samjpikey (28 Aug 2013)

My water is currently at 4 dkh ? I've go soft water down ere in Devon .... 

What sort of ph drop would you say is good for lights on ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 Aug 2013)

About 1 ph drop in 4kh water at lights on and a stable ph throughout the photoperiod is a good starting point but with fish in as much as possible without stressing them imho


----------



## Samjpikey (29 Aug 2013)

Popped home for some lunch today and my reg from Co2 supermarket had been delivered so yea ok ill rig it up , 
Came to put the bleedy bubble
Counter on and I tightened it up to much and cracked the thread ... Doh so had to rig it up and with no bubble Counter and guess the output .... Just popped to maidenhead got a jbl bubble counter for £7.99 which I thought was good , just finished connecting it all up and yes I can actually control the output with the needle valve .... It's sooooo much better then the up aqua reg I had , no fluctuation steady out put and happy Sam  !!! 
I'd say its a good reg for the price . 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (29 Aug 2013)

Up aqua = cheap chinese blahblahblahblah glad youve got a better reg


----------



## Samjpikey (29 Aug 2013)

Yes I have to agree with you there mr  big clown , up crap !! 
This new reg is Chinese but its a whole lot better then what I had and it has 12 month warranty on it , 
I will be investing a boc in due coarse  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (29 Aug 2013)

The up aqua works fine with a reactor so will try sell it I think , 
As The solenoid is spot on !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (29 Aug 2013)

There are a few good products produced in china but not many and quality varies massively even with the same product made in the same factory you only have to look at the up inline diffuser some people have ones that work perfectly and others have nothing but problems. People blame counterfeit units but I'm convinced its variations in the production quality. I had a boss that bought a batch of components from china and 75% was scrap but for what he paid he was more than happy to weigh in the bad ones
Any update photos yet?


----------



## Samjpikey (29 Aug 2013)

This is right now (daylight) 
Bit of aglea on the rocks which I need to clean but other then that all is good.


----------



## Andy Thurston (29 Aug 2013)

Its looking good. Almost time for a hc trim. Hope youve got a sharp pair of scissors ready
Have you started dosing ferts yet


----------



## Samjpikey (29 Aug 2013)

I do indeed have a sharp pair but not curved so need to buy a pair of long curved ones asap ,... Dosed ferts from day 2 , been doing 50 % water changes every day . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (29 Aug 2013)

I do indeed have a sharp pair but not curved so need to buy a pair of long curved ones asap ,... Dosed ferts from day 2 , been doing 50 % water changes every day . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (29 Aug 2013)

And a net with really fine mesh for scooping clippings out. Thats harder than cutting it, lol


----------



## Samjpikey (29 Aug 2013)

The net I have !!


----------



## Dan walton (29 Aug 2013)

Looking sweet sam


----------



## Samjpikey (30 Aug 2013)

Just took a reading with that digital ph meter and it gave me 5.6 ......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (30 Aug 2013)

You need readings throughout the day so you can see how much is in the wather and when . Starting with a reading when theres no co2 in the water then you can aim for a 1ph drop for lights on and safe levels throughout the photoperiod
Also with the 50%wc you will be adding a boat load of co2 with the new water so readings will be off check ph before the wc and straight after youll see the ph difference. Dans tank is now only getting new water 1x per week.


----------



## Samjpikey (30 Aug 2013)

That's helpful to know . 
I just popped home to see if the ph tester had arrived and quickly took a reading , 
I will take another reading at lights on , 
My photoperiod is 4pm-10pm and my
Co2 2pm-8pm 

I'm not planning on water change tomorrow so will check in the morning to see what I get , 
My tap water ph is about 7.5 , 
Sunday I'm going to take reading throughout the day/photo period . 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (30 Aug 2013)

Melting Marsilea hirsuta & Staurogyne repens? | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Heres a sample ph profile in lees post and in the following post by clive is a better explaination. Although its related to lees tank it will give you a better idea of what your aiming for and how to achive it


----------



## Samjpikey (30 Aug 2013)

Got over the 'teething' problems which is understandable just doing the standard tweaking to co2, a trim on the hc Is imminent, hair grass has really taken well , to be honest it all has , no visual signs of any melt 1 week in .  really looking forward to getting some nice fish/critters , think I will go for the non-normal . 
Still no sign of nitrite though  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (31 Aug 2013)

Here are a few pics of recent 'beginner' tanks of mine from the last few years . 
Thought I'd share


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Sep 2013)

Another pic I thought I would upload , this is right now ! 
You can see the hair grass creeping up which is good everything's still growing well and still no sign of the dreaded algae but still very early days yet ,  but I regret now having So much HC and not breaking the forground up a bit ,also not including some different colour plants to give it some contrast but I'm I am very satisfied with how it's worked out , and my next scape will be awesome I am sure , I have learnt a lot and still determined to nail this one all the way , not forgetting to introduce the livestock  
Cheers


----------



## Samjpikey (4 Sep 2013)




----------



## Dan walton (4 Sep 2013)

Looking good Sam when you mowing the lawn ?


----------



## Samjpikey (4 Sep 2013)

I mowed it on Sunday took about 10mm off , had straight scissors so it was a bit awkward , got some 8inch curved ones from fleabay for £2 
Just playing around with the co2 now , I have really soft water so just trying to find what's best but I do have full pearling within 20mins of lights on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan walton (4 Sep 2013)

That hc is doing really well mine only pearls after a water change and only briefly the whole tank seems to have slowed down somewhat where as yours looks to have sped up it is looking good Sam I'm a little down on mine at the minute want to do a huge water change but holding off till I've finished the course of snail killer I'm using


----------



## Samjpikey (4 Sep 2013)




----------



## Samjpikey (4 Sep 2013)

Cheers dude , I'm religiously trying to make the conditions perfect and also doing the recommended water changes without fail . 
I do my water changes 1st thing in the morning then dose my Ei then my liquid carbon , same goes for when I don't do a water change.
I only use my light on 100% for 4 hrs , 2hrs @ 25% whether this has helped ??
Also just adjusted my co2 to come on 3 hrs before lights on as the plants seem to pearl better into the second half of the photo period then that's off 3 hours before lights of , just checking ph  of that adjustment this evening  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (4 Sep 2013)

Its all looking nice and healthy in there sam. Keep up the good work


----------



## Deano3 (4 Sep 2013)

looking good mate lovely carpet I must say and great spraybar I copied it fir mine, what livestock you getting  ?

dean


----------



## Samjpikey (5 Sep 2013)

Livestock ...... Hmmm not sure  . Don't want to go for the obvious , want to use something thats going to stand out well  I will probably visit the lfs and make a decision then . The tank is still cycling so no livestock any time soon . 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (5 Sep 2013)




----------



## terry82517 (7 Sep 2013)

You got a link for those sissors Sam?


----------



## Samjpikey (7 Sep 2013)

captaincoconuts-2008 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (7 Sep 2013)

How's it going for you buddy ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## terry82517 (7 Sep 2013)

Nice one. very good, il update journal tomo


----------



## Samjpikey (7 Sep 2013)

I'm glad to year , will check that out tomorrow , if that seller has scissors left then they are really good quality , can't moan for £2 either , will be using mine tomorrow . 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (11 Sep 2013)

So checked my filter twice over the last 2.5 weeks since the tanks been flooded and it seems spotlessly clean , not even the sponge has any kind of mulm yet . 
Its no way near cycled as I haven't had a touch of nitrite yet , do I worry about this ?? 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (12 Sep 2013)

Hi all,


Samjpikey said:


> Its no way near cycled as I haven't had a touch of nitrite yet , do I worry about this ??


 You won't get any nitrite (NO2-), even if you had the kit (ion selective electrode) to measure it with.

Any ammonia produced from decomposition etc will be quickly scavenged by the plant mass. In the unlikely event of it being oxidised to NO2- that will also be assimilated into the plant tissue, and the same with any NO3-.




Cycling as a concept isn't really relevant to us, we have plants, and plant/microbe systems are about an order of magnitude more efficient that microbial systems. Because the water is fully saturated with oxygen (you know it is saturated, because the HC is pearling), your tank could deal with a huge BOD (Biochemical Oxygen Demand).

The only way you could get a fully cycled microbe only tank with anything like the same capacity to deal with BOD is by having a large wet and dry trickle filter, where oxygenation would be achieved by having a very large gas exchange surface of trickling water. In this case the end result would be an increase in NO3- levels.

We don't get an increase in NO3 for 2 reasons, less ammonia enters biological filtration and the resultant nitrite and nitrate are converted into plant mass.

When you trimmed your carpet you exported that nitrogen.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Samjpikey (12 Sep 2013)

Thanks for that detailed description , 
So am I or am I not looking to 'cycle' my tank ?? As I keep reading about tank cycling and having to wait for a non-toxin tank ....  ie 'Ammonia' levels being safe enough to add livestock . 

If so Will the standard API test kit be accurate enough to measure this ? 

Hope you don't mind answering this , 
Cheers 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (12 Sep 2013)

Hi all,


Samjpikey said:


> So am I or am I not looking to 'cycle' my tank ?? As I keep reading about tank cycling and having to wait for a non-toxin tank .... ie 'Ammonia' levels being safe enough to add livestock .


 No you don't need to cycle, your tank is fine to add fish to, as I said earlier the water quality in it will be much higher than in nearly any non-planted, "cycled tank". Cycling is a strange concept, and it isn't really relevant to planted tanks.

Have a look a this post and linked threads: <Should I fishless cycle a new planted tank? | UK Aquatic Plant Society>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Samjpikey (12 Sep 2013)

Thanks for that , I will have a read . 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (14 Sep 2013)

Anybody else ordered anything from fluid censor online ?? 

I've been waiting over 2 weeks now for some liquid carbon :/ .   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (14 Sep 2013)

Yaaay hair grass is gone crazy !!


----------



## Dan walton (15 Sep 2013)

I ordered mine of eBay and was gutted when I visited there website to find the same product a third cheaper I emailed them via there website enquiring why but never received a reply left a sour taste and will consider other options before I use them again 
Tanks looking good Sam


----------



## Samjpikey (15 Sep 2013)

I'm on my last dose of carbon today so I'm
Hoping it does come tomorrow :/ 
How you getting on with your hc ?? 
I think I've had enough of it already .... Ive had to Trim it every week, now I'm regretting putting it in there ..... I have trimmed it to bare minimum and hopefully it won't grow bk . 
Its nice dont get me wrong but I have so much of it that it takes to much time to trim ..... 
I may reconsider something else to replace  :/ 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan walton (15 Sep 2013)

My hc has never recovered fully from the trim there's a bit of melt and some diatoms however has improved since I installed the second filter also added 12 amano shrimp and another 6 ottos to the tank today hopefully they will clean things up 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Samjpikey (16 Sep 2013)




----------



## Samjpikey (17 Sep 2013)

Think the tank has been running 4 weeks this Friday and all seems good . 
The only algae I can see is on one rock but that could be down to the organics in that rock I don't know . 
I did have some melt on the hc after a big trim but I think this is down to that I didn't dose anything for 2 days whilst I was doing water changes . That's the only symptom I can come up with.
Health and growth of the sraurogyne and hair grass couldn't be better . 

I think flow is good , I get a good vortex motion throughout the entire tank top to bottom . 
No suffice scum or algae (as yet) 
Pearling happens on all plants . 

I do however only get a ph drop of .6 
From 6.0 -5.4 
I dose liquid carbon @ 2 ml in morning and 3 ml at lights on .
Lights 4pm-10pm 

Cheers 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (17 Sep 2013)

Just checked ph and it was 6.2 . @ 7.30am

So it's dropping to 5.4 at lights on so its actually .8 of a drop , will double check that later but that number looks better . 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (17 Sep 2013)

Pure pearling madness 


I need to get a better camera !


----------



## terry82517 (18 Sep 2013)

What ph pen you using Sam? I got tht yellow one from eBay but its broken. 
Also do u find the co2 bubbles from the inline annoying, my tank looks so much better when the co2 turns off!


----------



## Samjpikey (18 Sep 2013)

Yea I am using that yellow one, seems fine for me , how's yours broken ?? 

Well with my old reg the bubble counter had small bubbles and I didn't get a full on seven- up look but now with my new jbl bubble counter the bubble are bigger and I get that seven-up look haha !! 

But I've tuned my co2 so I get 3 hours at the end of the photo period with it off ( 2 hours @ 100% light and 1 hour @ 25 % light) 
Seems to work best and that's when also get the most pearling . 
But your right is it annoying but  it does work well  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (18 Sep 2013)

How's your scape coming on ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (18 Sep 2013)




----------



## terry82517 (18 Sep 2013)

Didn't realise the bubble counter would effect the '7up' look!?!? Ph pen I got wet so it's playing up giving me random numbers! Might just need calibrating again.
Yea it's good, got some of those scissors u got and gave everything a good trim.
Time to start thinking about how to lower the co2 levels for a few shrimp, as the drop checker is always yellow or always green, might be abit tricky!


----------



## Samjpikey (18 Sep 2013)

I didn't think the bubble size would effect it but it did for me :/ , 

Haven't really thought about livestock yet, I may go for a couple angles,  I'm planning a shrimp scape on a 35 liter atm , just looking for some lava rock . 
What kind of ph drop did you get when the pen worked ?? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (20 Sep 2013)

Fishies


----------



## Ady34 (21 Sep 2013)

Tank looks right in the sweet spot, congrats mate 
What fish did you go for and how have they settled?
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Samjpikey (21 Sep 2013)

Thanks for the comment . 

Popped into maidenhead last night to 'look' and came out with 13 black neons, I really couldn't decide if I wanted a large shoal of small fish or a smaller shoal of slightly larger fish . 
Torn between a few in the shop I went for the black neons. 
They seem perfectly happy at the minute and have all been fed this morning  shoaling very nicely and as soon as one leaves the pack they all follow in a line which I find hilarious . Anyways I think I will turn the co2 down from 3 bps to 2 bps later when co2 comes on just to make sure I don't gas them , I can adjust the lighting accordingly and I hope to upload some pics later . 
Won't be adding any shrimp in this tank as I'm planning a shrimp only tank in a 35 liter. 
Cheers


----------



## Samjpikey (22 Sep 2013)




----------



## aliclarke86 (23 Sep 2013)

New name wooo 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Samjpikey (28 Sep 2013)

Another shot haha this is now , 
Do you think I could get some wood in there wedged in amongst the rock , maybe pointing upwards ...... Dunno , what you think ?


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Sep 2013)

I think it would be worth a shot. You could do with a bit of height in there. The hard scape gets a bit lost amongst the HUGE amount of HC 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Samjpikey (2 Oct 2013)

So today is the 1sy day I decide to remove the glass lid from my tank , 

And I came home to find this poor little feller 


 

, as you can see a lot of water from such a small suicidial neon .
This can't be a jumper :/ so I turn around and on the arm of the chair I see my cat looking suspiciously wet at the neck with a guilty look upon its face .......giving it the benefit of the doubt as it's raining outside I look back into the tank to find the spray bar completely battered and off its suction pads grrrrrr 
So out goes the cat and on goes the lock for the cat flap !!! 
And to top it off another neon is missing . 
Stupid bleedy cats .....


----------



## Andy Thurston (2 Oct 2013)

Gutted sorry for your losses 
As for the cat get an oscar in an open top tank that'll teach it not to catch fish


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (4 Oct 2013)

Sorry about the fish loss Sam, we've two cats, they do sit goggling at the tank but can't get to the top on our 260 holly does sit on top of our temperate nano in the kitchen though as its lid often has her hair on it.
Can I ask if you're pleased with the PH pen? I need one too and have seen these on flea bay, they work ok mate?
Cracking scape by the way, must make you feel good knowing you've done that
I'm way behind you but learning all the time. Cheers Clive (yep another one)

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Samjpikey (4 Oct 2013)

Pinkmummy79 said:


> Sorry about the fish loss Sam, we've two cats, they do sit goggling at the tank but can't get to the top on our 260 holly does sit on top of our temperate nano in the kitchen though as its lid often has her hair on it.
> Can I ask if you're pleased with the PH pen? I need one too and have seen these on flea bay, they work ok mate?
> Cracking scape by the way, must make you feel good knowing you've done that
> I'm way behind you but learning all the time. Cheers Clive (yep another one)
> ...





Thanks Clive  appreciate that . 

The ph pen has worked fine for me , definitely worth the £8 rather then those silly liquid API ones . (Old school) 

I am definitely happy with the scape , I currently have some GSA making its move on things but hopefully nothing I can't handle  . 

I think they key to a good scape is planning and patients . 

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Samjpikey (5 Oct 2013)

What do you think of the black ??


----------



## sa80mark (5 Oct 2013)

Looks great makes them greens really pop


----------



## Samjpikey (5 Oct 2013)

And also makes that spray bar pop  

 I've completely hacked 13 weeks of growing the staurogyne to nothing due to a little GSA :/ 
It 'll grow back


----------



## terry82517 (5 Oct 2013)

You painted the back Sam?


----------



## Samjpikey (6 Oct 2013)

No I got a piece of cladding from work and sprayed it black. I've taken it out now but it's there if I ever fancy a change.  


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Deano3 (6 Oct 2013)

looking good sam and I agree with ali try some wood in to get some more height might look great worth a try, but even without the wood looks awesome lovely greens really looks healthy, cannot believe the cat got one I don't have cats but seem they all try it 

Dean


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (6 Oct 2013)

Samjpikey said:


> What do you think of the black ??


Work well mate, the green of the flora really stands out now, sudden bling

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Samjpikey (6 Oct 2013)

I think I will just leave it how it is  
I like the open space at the top , looks great with the fish swimming above , 
I'm starting a 50x30x25 shrimp tank which includes manzi wood so I get to play with wood then hahahahaha ....... 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Deano3 (6 Oct 2013)

looks great either way mate and I really like the black background as others have said and I know what you mean I love large open spaces to just admire the fish, looking forward to shrimp tank mate you will need to start another journal 

Dean


----------



## Samjpikey (6 Oct 2013)

Deano3 said:


> looks great either way mate and I really like the black background as others have said and I know what you mean I love large open spaces to just admire the fish, looking forward to shrimp tank mate you will need to start another journal
> 
> Dean



Cheers and I already have mate 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Deano3 (6 Oct 2013)

lol just found it must have missed it other day 

Dean


----------



## Samjpikey (6 Oct 2013)

That's the sort of thing im going for In there , I may even replace it with a 50x35x40 optiwhite , 
It will be my November project once I've moved  
Making a cabinet for it as well so should look really good once finished.



Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Curvball (6 Oct 2013)

Samjpikey said:


> What do you think of the black ??



I like it with the dark background. 


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Deano3 (6 Oct 2013)

Samjpikey said:


> That's the sort of thing im going for In there , I may even replace it with a 50x35x40 optiwhite ,
> It will be my November project once I've moved
> Making a cabinet for it as well so should look really good once finished.
> 
> ...


 I'm fancying making a cabinet for mine aswel mate they look great, love seeing people process like this one
New plans, finally got me opti. 80x40x40 | UK Aquatic Plant Society
good luck and keep the pics coming mate


----------



## Samjpikey (22 Oct 2013)

Quick update !!! 

I moved house over the weekend and after getting my priorities sorted the tank is fully up and running ! I hope the wife doesn't see this haha!! 

The tank had a stumble and everything shifted and all went to sh** , as a result a lot of the hc got turfed out and I'm introducing some new hardscape to the sides and with some new plants which I'm still yet to decide on .
It's all work in progress . 
Got other things to do around the house but the tank is ok for now . 
New set up for light (ran out of trunking) 
Need to hide all cables and plugs etc , 
Anyways cheers

Couldn't leave out the view from my front room


----------



## Deano3 (22 Oct 2013)

lovely looking view I must say and tank looks good but shame about the HC, looking forward to ur ideas on hardscape and carpet looking very healthy hope you get all moved in safely without anymore mishaps lol


----------



## Samjpikey (22 Oct 2013)

Cheers  
To be honest having that much hc just made trimming it a complete mission , glad to see the back of it ! Lol 

But yea I'm routing in the garden for some rocks  


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Deano3 (22 Oct 2013)

best way save some pennies lol I keep wondering about wood if I could use any I find after boiling etc ? just so expensive to buy a decent piece and always tiny


----------



## Samjpikey (22 Oct 2013)

Well I would buy stone if I could go and actually choose which bits I want instead of just ordering off tinterweb , but there is no where round here and there is loads of nice pieces in my garden  
I have got some manzi wood but I want to save it for my shrimp tank . 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Deano3 (22 Oct 2013)

looking forward to updates anyway mate hope all goes well and keep us posted when you find time between moving all ur gear

thanks dean


----------



## Dan walton (23 Oct 2013)

Looking good Sam


----------



## Samjpikey (25 Oct 2013)

Pipes need a clean but hoping to get stuck into some hardscape this week end for the right hand side




Low light setting


----------



## Plunket (26 Oct 2013)

Just fast-forwarded through this journal - great job


----------



## Andy Thurston (26 Oct 2013)

Any plans for new plants among this new hardscape Sam? I know what you mean when you say its a mission to trim the hc theres loads in dans 180, luckily for me its  his turn next. Your tank survived the move quite well, if i'd moved it, it would be wrecked, i dont know the meaning of driving steady. Looking good cant wait for the updates


----------



## Samjpikey (26 Oct 2013)

I only moved 10 minutes away though  but even then that was a mission and with the water drained it was bleedy heavy and my brother in law couldn't lift it and he stumbled and that's when everything shifted and few rocks went over . All good though all fish ok . 
Getting at least a full ph drop and no fish gasping. I may add some red cherries 
I'm not sure if to add some plants color ... Or keep the grass along the back. 
I think I will put the hardscape in then decide what plants to add , maybe some fissedens ! 
Cheers 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Samjpikey (1 Nov 2013)

I've had a little play .
What do you think ??


----------



## Andy Thurston (1 Nov 2013)

I like it. Just out of interest does your hc still pearl? It looks a little bit yellow or is that just the pic?


----------



## Curvball (1 Nov 2013)

Looks pretty cool, keen to see where you take it.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Samjpikey (1 Nov 2013)

I got some needle leaf fern planted behind the new rocks also going down the Lfs to check out some low growth plants for around the rocks etc , 
It's more brown then yellow , it's diatoms :/ I've had it for a while . Also had it on my staurogyne but that's gone now, I am getting new green growth from the hc but any algae feeds my 6 ottos so I'm not stressing that its there. Also introducing a few amanos to 'clean' it up . 
Yes I still get pearling on all my plants and I've moved the lights 100 mm higher , they are now 600mm from substrate  
Cheers


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Nov 2013)

I've added some 
pogostemon helferi and anuibais nana along with a group of some red cherries  , 
Will upload a pic in a week of so once it's grown in a bit . 
Looks so much better though . 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Samjpikey (4 Nov 2013)




----------



## Deano3 (4 Nov 2013)

great growth mate looks like its coming along very nicely hope u all moved in and sorted

Dean


----------



## Samjpikey (4 Nov 2013)

The growth rate is excellent mate , but I am seeing some brown algae but I've increased my ferts as I think I've been under dosing the Ei , 
All moved in ok just so much to do and work is so busy but I'll get there  
How's your tank going mate ? 
Cheers 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Deano3 (4 Nov 2013)

well just having problem with regulator   but lots of help locating the fitting I need so hopefully get ordered tonight and yeah it looks great and glad ur all sorted mate


----------



## Samjpikey (24 Nov 2013)

Just one of those update things that people do  

Tank is all good , no algae , good growth , minimal maintenance and great plant health along with great livestock health . 
Itching to start another scape but with Christmas coming it maybe wise to wait till he has been  
The hc carpet is long gone , it just wasn't doing any good so replaced with eleocharis sp mini and now I'm after some hydrocotyle sibthorpioides for the right foreground . 
Cheers then


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Dec 2013)

Here's a shot of my current plant health , 
Seems good to me  
Eleocharis sp mini at the front after 2 weeks planting , no die off and loads of new shoots . 

Also there is a red cherry hidden amongst the staurogyne repens  find it hahah


----------



## Wallace (3 Dec 2013)

In the Staurogyne on the right. Just the one?

Looks really good and healthy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Dec 2013)

Aha yep it is there , I have 4 in total but they just seem to hide away most of the time , not sure why :/ 
Cheers 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Wallace (3 Dec 2013)

Samjpikey said:


> Aha yep it is there , I have 4 in total but they just seem to hide away most of the time , not sure why :/
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my mobile telecommunications device



Add more. 

Obviously the more you have the more you'll see, but I've always found when I've kept cherries in the past is that with greater numbers comes greater confidence. 
I first started off with 4, and could just about make them out hiding in my Java fern. I added another 6, and they seemed to always be out after that. Then they start breeding, and you end up with loads more very quickly. 

Just my observations though of those that I have kept. Yours may just love grazing in the stauro lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Dec 2013)

Ah ok thanks for that . I think adding some more is a good option , these came from maidenhead Aquatics , they came with green stuff on their bellies and there was a discussion to whether it was fungal or eggs . I leant towards fungal as 2 died (was 6) quite quickly when I added them to the tank , I never treated and I think it's all gone away now and no babies (not that I know of as yet ) so must of been fungal . 
Would there be any other symptoms of why they tend to hide or is that just their nature ??
I've never kept shrimp but I'm always worried that the co2 could be effecting them :/ 
Cheers 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Dec 2013)

And one pops out when the dusk lights come on haha ! 



 

And my latest addition


----------



## Andy Thurston (3 Dec 2013)

You'll see less of your shrimp when he grows up Sam
I've got 6 cherrys and 2 babies and they try to pluck food from the amanos. Lose the fish and get more shrimp
Tank looks well BTW


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Dec 2013)

I'm starting a shrimp only tank soon  so these will be going in there anyways , 
But I've always wanted angles so was happy to get some in  
Cheers 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Samjpikey (3 Dec 2013)

Just need to get some gu10 LEDs for it as will be low tech but the LEDs will be in a dimmer  


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Samjpikey (15 Dec 2013)

Another update pic , 

Same as the last really , trimmed the hair grass at the back a bit. I know the hardscape is not the best placement in the world but the key here for me is to have good plant health and maintaining that health and finding my limitations. I will be putting a lot of time Into my next scape so with this knowledge and experience it should be a stunner .

 can't wait . 

Cheers 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## aliclarke86 (15 Dec 2013)

I am sure it will be 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (26 Dec 2013)

End of tank dump drying Christmas Day and not being able to do anything about it untill Saturday ....... Ouch , bye bye planted tank . 
Lights have gone off and staying off .
I can only hope  


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Iain Sutherland (26 Dec 2013)

Keep the lights off and all should be fine for a week fella.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (26 Dec 2013)

I hope so , everything's covered in this furry mulm , doesn't look pleasant at all  


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## tim (27 Dec 2013)

Daily Water changes, liquid carbon if you have it and shorter photoperiod will see you through Sam.


----------



## Samjpikey (30 Dec 2013)

I guess it survived :/ 

This is the 1st time for a week that the lights have been on full power and the water seemed really really clear and plant health seems to be ok  
So I guess our set ups can take a beat in  

Has anyone else experience the end of tank dump ?? 
My cylinder was empty and the pressure was at 0 , I should have known better when I started to see it drop a week before , but I played ignorance . I'm pretty certain a white fluffy mulm was dumped into my tank , well I know it did as it's still in there , has anyone seen this before ? 
Cheers 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Deano3 (30 Dec 2013)

glad its sorted mate is that what happened your co2 ran out ? glad its sorted anyway sure it will get back on track


----------



## Samjpikey (30 Dec 2013)

Yea my co2 ran completely out and I guess my reg couldn't handle the low pressure and dumped the reminder of its contents into my tank :/ 

Actually I better clean my diffuser now :/ 

How's your tank going now mate ?? 
Cheers 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## terry82517 (2 Jan 2014)

I had white stringy stuff in my tank the other week when tank ran out too Sam. 
Couldn't thank wht it could be but seems like its got to be something that get dumped into tank as you've had it too! 
d


----------



## Dan walton (5 Jan 2014)

Looking good Sam I'm not running co2 at the minute I had same prob with a small fe I had it seemed to empty all in one go I suspect the reg and low pressure didn't have and problems with depositing stuff in the tank but got me rethinking my co2 set up was running both tanks of a single reg worked but was tricky balancing the tanks nothing for it but to invest in another reg and bottle see if you can get a pub co2 bottle I find these last much longer than a fe and my local retailer charges £50 quid initially then £25 per refill


----------



## Samjpikey (5 Jan 2014)

Dan walton said:


> Looking good Sam I'm not running co2 at the minute I had same prob with a small fe I had it seemed to empty all in one go I suspect the reg and low pressure didn't have and problems with depositing stuff in the tank but got me rethinking my co2 set up was running both tanks of a single reg worked but was tricky balancing the tanks nothing for it but to invest in another reg and bottle see if you can get a pub co2 bottle I find these last much longer than a fe and my local retailer charges £50 quid initially then £25 per refill






Here mate. £44 for 5kg fe http://bit.ly/1cPtNUF


And this reg Aquarium CO2 Dual Stage Regulator and Solenoid Magnetic Valve | CO2Art.co.uk - CO2 Aquarium Specialists




Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Andy Thurston (5 Jan 2014)

Get an air products account sam i think thats where dan gets his from


----------



## Samjpikey (5 Jan 2014)

Gets them refilled ?? 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Dan walton (5 Jan 2014)

Yes I use air products I have a account for the garage oxygen acteylene argon etc for cutting and welding etc they also supply pubs with  co2 bottles anyone can open a account and works out a lot cheaper you should have a stockist near you Sam


----------



## Samjpikey (5 Jan 2014)

Is this for any size cylinder ?? 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Dan walton (5 Jan 2014)

Air Products and Chemicals, Inc. - Manufacturer of industrial gases and specialty chemicals


----------



## Dan walton (5 Jan 2014)

5kg fifty quid up front from my supplier then £25 to swop a empty bottle for a full one


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Samjpikey (5 Jan 2014)

Can I have the dimensions of that bottle , width and height please ?? 
So how I do get an account ? Online or do I have to go into my nearest dealer ? 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Dan walton (5 Jan 2014)

Can get you exact measurements tomorrow as that bottle is empty and at the workshop waiting for me to get it swopped aprox 5 inch diameter and about 3 feet tall will get exact dimensions for you tomorrow sam


----------



## Samjpikey (5 Jan 2014)

Ideal cheers buddy


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Dan walton (5 Jan 2014)

I opened my account at my local suppliers all done by direct debit just gave them my details and walked out with a bottle


----------



## Andy Thurston (5 Jan 2014)

No he has an account, they just exchange, the first full one cost £50, i think theres a small annual fee but its worth looking into.


----------



## Andy Thurston (5 Jan 2014)

Big clown said:


> No he has an account, they just exchange, the first full one cost £50, i think theres a small annual fee but its worth looking into.


Oopss


----------



## Dan walton (5 Jan 2014)

The annual fee is covered by the 25 deposit on the bottle the fee on my argon bottles etc is a little higher but these are all much larger bottles and I average a month turn round on these


----------



## Samjpikey (5 Jan 2014)

Definitely worth looking into , I think I'm going to ask around at all my local airgun suppliers 1st , I've got 2 x 2 fe and I know people who get there's filled for £12 there and then . 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Samjpikey (18 Jan 2014)

Just a quick shot from right now  






Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Jan 2014)

I always keep a CO2 bottle full just in case  once one runs out, I place the order for the next! £35 for 5Kg is not that much to keep one in stock  lasted me 8-9 months on the rio 125, wonder how long it will last on the Mini-M now!!

Nice recovery


----------



## Andy Thurston (19 Jan 2014)

Fts please sam


----------



## Samjpikey (20 Jan 2014)

Big clown said:


> Fts please sam


What's this mate ?? 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## aliclarke86 (20 Jan 2014)

Full tank shot 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (20 Jan 2014)

Ahh ok no worries durrr


----------



## aliclarke86 (20 Jan 2014)

Haha I see your confusion

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (20 Jan 2014)

This is a few shot from now , excuse the spray bars , I'm not really motivated enough to get them clear haha ..... 

























Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Samjpikey (20 Jan 2014)

Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Samjpikey (26 Jan 2014)

Ahhhh gutted , my 2kg co2 lasted less then a month. , damn ...... The bubble counter has failed  

Anyone out there got a spare to part with. ? 
Cheers 




Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Samjpikey (29 Jan 2014)

Ok my co2 has been off all week due to having no bubble counter ,
I don't mind as everything still looks great and lighting reduced etc. But i came home today and I have noticed that my drop Checker is yellow :/ 



I can't even get it to go yellow when I inject co2 :/ , the mix must have gone off right .
Because the current tank plants/ organics etc can produce this much co2 surely ? 
It was dark green this morning . I think I will change it and see what happens tomorrow .
What's people thoughts ? 



Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## tim (29 Jan 2014)

Samjpikey said:


> Ok my co2 has been off all week due to having no bubble counter ,
> I don't mind as everything still looks great and lighting reduced etc. But i came home today and I have noticed that my drop Checker is yellow :/
> 
> 
> ...


Very strange mate.


----------



## Samjpikey (30 Jan 2014)

It has gone yellow again and my plants are pearling nicely off 9 watts of led :/ 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Andy Thurston (30 Jan 2014)

How your livestock doing. 
Its strange indeed. Check your ph every hour. I'd be interested to see your ph profile without co2 added. It could just be you've found a lowtech sweet spot for your lighting, or somewhere close.


----------



## Samjpikey (31 Jan 2014)

Big clown said:


> How your livestock doing.
> Its strange indeed. Check your ph every hour. I'd be interested to see your ph profile without co2 added. It could just be you've found a lowtech sweet spot for your lighting, or somewhere close.





The ph profile seems fairly stable and consistent from 7.4-7.6, but the drop checker turns from blue to yellow and stays yellow . 
It was yellow this morning @ ph 7.5 and yellow just now @ ph 7.4 . But as I am not injecting co2 I don't see how the carbonic acid can drop the ph profile if the drop checker was yellow 10 hours ago and the ph is similar now to then . 
Strange one indeed , but water change tomorrow so it may all change . 
Livestock are happier then ever and all my plants have had more progress in growth . 
Cheers 



Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Samjpikey (24 Feb 2014)

So after having the light off for nearly 3 weeks due to having no co2 for a month and not having the chance to do a single water change ,it was turmoil in my tank and I had to have a bit of a re scape ..... 
Also If anyone wants to donate some reds  





Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Samjpikey (1 Mar 2014)

Not bad for £40 squids ...... It's a permanent supply as well ...... I'm going to be a co2 whore now haha 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## aliclarke86 (1 Mar 2014)

Damn man!! There is nowhere in my town!!! I pay I think £12 for 500g....

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (1 Mar 2014)

I was lucky , looked everywhere and someone off a Facebook group found this guy in Exe (15mins from me ) 
He always has some and will do them at £10 a pop .
I wonder how much it would cost to send , if I could ? 
I could ship me out to people  
I'm tempted to go and buy more haha good find I say  


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## Andy Thurston (1 Mar 2014)

These will deliver gases
non-hazardous and hazardous transport, road freight, groupage, freight forwarding- ADR Express


----------



## aliclarke86 (1 Mar 2014)

Probably a fair amount I would think so probably not worth it...

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------

